# E-Mail versenden.



## The program (14. Jun 2018)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich möchte ein Programm schreiben indem ich eine E-Mail an eine E-Mail - Adresse schicke. Habt ihr da eine Idee wie das Programm ausehen kann?
Danke!


----------



## Robat (14. Jun 2018)

Wie wäre es mit weißem Hintergrund und schwarzer Schriftfarbe?


----------



## truesoul (14. Jun 2018)

... und ein Button zum abschicken!


----------



## The program (14. Jun 2018)

OK Danke


----------



## mihe7 (14. Jun 2018)

Da hab ich nochmal Glück gehabt. Wollte schon fast was bzgl. JavaMail schreiben.


----------



## truesoul (14. Jun 2018)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Da hab ich nochmal Glück gehabt. Wollte schon fast was bzgl. JavaMail schreiben.


Es war nur vom Aussehen die Rede.


----------



## The program (14. Jun 2018)

Von mir aus könnt ihr auch ein Bsp.-Programm schreiben(Wenn ihr wollt)


----------



## Robat (14. Jun 2018)

Was wir damit sagen wollen ist das deine Angaben nicht gerade aussagekräftig sind. 
Das Thema "Mails in Java versenden" gibt es auf Google schon dutzende male .. da lässt sich sehr leicht auch allein recherchieren. 
Versuchs mal und wenn du konkrete Fragen hast stell sie hier .. da hilft sicher jeder gern.


----------



## truesoul (15. Jun 2018)

The program hat gesagt.:


> Von mir aus könnt ihr auch ein Bsp.-Programm schreiben(Wenn ihr wollt)



Wie wäre es, wenn du es erstmal selber versuchst und nicht versuchst hier die Arbeit einen anderen zu überlassen. 
Es gibt Google! Wenn man dieses nicht zu bedienen weiß, sollte man überlegen, ob man in der Softwareentwicklung richtig ist.


----------

